# Rose Lake Closed



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Rose lake, located at Old Mans Cave (Hocking Hills) is closed. The Game Warden advised that the trout will still be stocked, however all access will be blocked. Fishing will resume when the park reopens. hop


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Is it true they have holdovers in there sometimes after the summer?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Be Like Water said:


> Is it true they have holdovers in there sometimes after the summer?


Yep but not easily caught tho. I caught one around late summer out of my kayak.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

What about the back trail in?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Everything closed off. Wife and I took a ride yesterday. All accesses closed including archery range, bridal paths, rappelling area. hop


----------

